# Reptiles Annonymous!!



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

Like Alcoholics Annonymous but for those of us addicted to Reptiles! :lol2: 

Let me start....

Hello, My name is Corenne and I have a severe addiction to Reptiles.... Ive brought 5 Lizards and 1 Snake already this month, With another 2 snakes on hold, (and possibly more if I keep looking on the blooming classifieds on here :whistling2:,lol).. My addiction started 10 years ago, and I just cant walk past a Reptile shop without going in!...


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

hello my name is shelly, ive been an addict now for a year. 
Wheres the 12 steps programme as i cant afford anymore lol


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

*stands up*

my names rosie, im 21, live in Northampton and have a problem with buying reptiles, i have;

8 corns
3 BCIs
1 carpet python
2 sand boas
2 hoggies
7 royals
(1 childrens python that isnt mine but is on holiday)

8 leos
2 cresties
1 beardy

2 frogs

and lots of furry non reps


I think I have a problem


*sits down*


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

shell2909 said:


> hello my name is shelly, ive been an addict now for a year.
> Wheres the 12 steps programme as i cant afford anymore lol





Roewammi said:


> *stands up*
> 
> my names rosie, im 21, live in Northampton and have a problem with buying reptiles, i have;
> 
> ...


Yes yes I see the problem.... there is just one step to recovery in this programme..... Send them all to me!!!!!! haha


----------



## missk (Jan 14, 2008)

*sigh*

someone help me stop. I did quite well for a long time, just 2 cresteds for 2 years. then i bought some leos... Now i am buying more leos... and thought for a while i would get some royals, but i think i managed to talk myself out of it... ...

Going to Donny tomorrow, so i think i won't be able to buy myself any food for the rest of the month because i will have spent it all...

Ah well, i can always live on baked beans for a while


----------



## missk (Jan 14, 2008)

but i really want a snake.....................................


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

missk said:


> but i really want a snake.....................................


 come to the dark side missk... :lol2:


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

My name is Mel and I have a big problem. Me and the OH between us have

9 Leopard geckos
10 Royal pythons
8 Corn Snakes
and a APH

I am so getting a new leo with my birthday money next week:devil:


----------



## potter556 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi there

I'm Jon and i'm 28.
I got into reptiles 10 years ago with loads of chile rose tarantulas and then various lizards, but then joined the RAF and my whole collection had to go.
I'm back now and collecting again but slowly.
So far I have a male bearded dragon and 4 green anoles.


----------



## missk (Jan 14, 2008)

i really can't stop thinking about royal pythons... argh! It's ridiculous.


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

missk said:


> i really can't stop thinking about royal pythons... argh! It's ridiculous.


Royals are lovely  so much so Ive got 6!! :whistling2::no1:


----------



## potter556 (Jul 11, 2008)

One of the blokes I work with breeds them.


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi we are Mark & Liz and our problem is so bad that it has affectted us both.Our sencond home is our local reptile shop. we currently have 

2 Royals
8 corns + 6 hatchlings
5 adult beardies 2 juvi beardies 2 bloodred beardies(coming from Hamm this weekend)
and 52 baby beardies

marks personal addiction has got so bad he wants a boa but so far(with liz's help)he has managed to resist
Reptiles are better than kids:lol2:


----------



## bluerain (Jun 7, 2008)

Hi...Im Pam, and i have a life threatening addiction!!!

HELP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

Im afraid to say group that there seems to be no cure for this terrible terrible, blooming expensive addiction, but we must strive to control ourselves... I have resisted buying 3 leos today... but unfortunatly succumbed (sp) to some very gorgeous looking rats and mice :flrt:....


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

My name is Mike

We are truly addicted to this reptile thing, after purchasing our first 2 leos, we now have 5 with another arriving soon, and have enquiries ongoing regarding another two. We also succumbed toa Beardie because "he looked at us, asking us to take him home"

This truly is a wallet denting addiction.......


----------



## amphib-fan1990 (Jun 3, 2008)

hi my name is lee and i have a problem im addicted to reptiles!!!!!

so far i have:
1 corn snake
2 african bullfrgos
1 snapping turtle 
1 crested gecko 
and a baby common boa

pretty soon my collection will be more than doubled!! this addiction is worse than smoking and more expensive!!!!


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

amphib-fan1990 said:


> hi my name is lee and i have a problem im addicted to reptiles!!!!!
> 
> so far i have:
> 1 corn snake
> ...


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

hi i am tony just got the bug three months ago not doing to bad 1 adult male beardie 1 juvie female beardie & 1 leopard gecko

1 a month at present hope to say no to any more but who knows its so hard to say NO


----------



## sea_beaver (Jul 17, 2007)

*ahem* hello im paul..
im adicted to keeping all sorts of pets..
atm i have:
6 frogs
8 geckos
dog
cat
ferret
2 huge fish tanks

and soon:
a sto
another ferret
2 snakes
and a tarantula

god help me lol


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

hi all, this is my second time at reps anon and my problem is getting worse 

me and OH have now aquired 6 fire bellied toads and 2 more leos




I NEED HELP!


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

HI my name is Lynn

I seem to have the same addiction as most on this thread

I have

1 water dragon
2 bearded dragons
2 snakes
9 crested geckos
1 African Pygmy Hedgehog
2 cats


I dont wish help and am happy in my Addiction..


----------



## bloodcorn (Jul 29, 2007)

Hi my name is Jenny my husband is Shaun, after a break from reps we started keeping them again almost 18 months ago

So far we have 

1 Afrock
7 Royals
50 odd corns + 50 odd hatchlings
5 milksnakes 
3 hognoses
2 housesnakes

a beardie and a leo

plus lots of furries

I need help :lol2:, people need to stop tempting me

(oh and I'm going to Hamm)


----------



## biglad52002 (Mar 9, 2007)

hi my names paul and im definitely a snakeoholic ive been keeping them for about 5 years and i have about 40 corns 4 jungle carpets a rein rat snake and awaiting pickup for me are 2 het pied royals and a mexican black king and of course more corns lol

ive got the reptile bug bad but i really cant have any more im running out of room lol :whistling2:

Paul


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

My names jonathan and im a herpaholic 

my main weekness is for salamanders and newts of which i have 8 over 3 species and im picking up another on the 21st ive also recently aquired 2 green anoles


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

spend_day said:


> My names jonathan and im a herpaholic
> 
> my main weekness is for salamanders and newts of which i have 8 over 3 species and im picking up another on the 21st ive also recently aquired 2 green anoles


 
:rotfl: I love how you have 'more room' in your wanted list!! oh if only that was as easy as buying another rep!!


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

Ive been doing so well everyone... till last night! Ive just reserved another 2 leos and another AFT... *sigh* :whistling2::flrt:


----------



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

My name is louise and i am animal addict..........

i can go past a pet store or rep store without popping in to see what they have! i even had the urge to visit all the rep shops in scotland just incase i was missing out on something *hangs head in shame*

i have so far.....

2 bearded dragons
2 crested gecko's
8 leopard gecko's
2 fancy mice(soon to give birth)
1 5month old kitty cat

in the process of looking for a female kitten  my little boy is lonely without a partner!!


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

u know u have a real problem when u start hiding reptiles in the bread bin


----------



## Cants (Jul 31, 2008)

Hello my name is Craig and I have a problem. I started off 12 months ago with a Royal, I now Have an albino royal, 2 normals, a western hognose, 6 Chameleons, a Tegu and a Bosc.

Im waiting on a Blizzard Corn, a GORGEOUS rat snake and a Pinstripe royal.

I dont know where it will all end, help meeeeeee.


----------



## MrT (Aug 16, 2008)

shiftylou said:


> My name is louise and i am animal addict..........
> 
> i can go past a pet store or rep store without popping in to see what they have! i even had the urge to visit all the rep shops in scotland just incase i was missing out on something *hangs head in shame*
> 
> ...


i think you may have a real problem shiftylou!! at 3.41pm you pop this post on... and by 7.21pm... you have a female kitten..i think an external source could be influencing you!:whip::whip::whip: ill start with the aromotheraphy... can that calm down addictions to animauxs!?:whistling2:


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

MrT said:


> i think you may have a real problem shiftylou!! at 3.41pm you pop this post on... and by 7.21pm... you have a female kitten..i think an external source could be influencing you!:whip::whip::whip: ill start with the aromotheraphy... can that calm down addictions to animauxs!?:whistling2:


Well as a qualified aromatherapist I can guarentee that aromatherapy does not cure this particular addiction... Ive tried dammit ive tried!!! :whip::lol2:


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

I'd just like to say hi!

I am also addicted.

Yes it isn't a massive list but for a 12 year old who has to pay with his own money and I dont think it's too bad :lol2:

4leos
2corns.

ATM my dad is helping me with the addiction by not allowing me any more reps but nect year I shall have some baby leos! 

MUHAHAHAHAHA!!!!:devil:


----------



## FoxyMumma (Jun 29, 2008)

repkid said:


> I'd just like to say hi!
> 
> I am also addicted.
> 
> ...


you've got more reps than I did at your age! : victory::2thumb: and looking at your pics theyre beauties too!! :no1:


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

Hi I'm H 

Thankfully my snake-a-holicism dosn't present itself in the form of buying new snakes now, infact I've only made two new purchases this year (1 purchase was for 4 snakes at once though.......) anyhow it's presents itself in the collecting of 'snake essentials'. Wherever I go I see items that will be perfect for vivs, even furniture I eye up thinking how I could convert into vivs.
I currently have approx: (sitting in the shed(s!) completely un-used)
Various pieces of branches/logs/twigs that probably amounts up to the equivalant of 4 trees and the plastic leaves to match.
300 water bowls of various shapes/designs/sizes (that isn't even a over-estimate lol)
Enough tupperware tubs/storage boxes/plastic containers to start my own kitchen storage line.
More plant pots/seedling trays/pot saucers than your average wilko's.
Loads of Viv glass runners, vents, light guards, bulbs, a _box _of aquarium silicone for 'just incase'.
5 poly boxes - Brand new and empty.
Bags of the neighbours/relatives/friends/ old newspapers.
A chest freezer full of mice/rats.

And I'm even counting the days down untill my eldest moves out so I can have his room for another rep room (he's 11) 

See I'm addicted


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

im debz aka nebbz im 19 and most definatly hooked

i own 

2 water dragons
2 crested geckos
1 snake

and i have a hit list which no dought will get bigger..and as soon as i have a job i expect it might go smaller in time!

i feel i dont need help or want help as im quite content with being adicted as its better than booze anyday 
:flrt:


----------

